# Brake Control



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Z-

I don't think you are going to beat $99. Hook up is a breeze. The prodigy comes with great directions and you if you have the Chevy harness it is simply plug and go. No problems. Do take the time to properly calibrate th controller to your TT brakes.

J


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrat on the new TV
Like Not Yet said that pretty cheap
I think I pay about $100 at my dealer it was on sell.
Don


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

z-family,

My husband and I bought ours off of e-bay. We paid 97.98 plus 10.00 shipping. I looked and the same person (bigtexsells) is selling a brand new one now at the Buy It Now price of 93.99 with a 10.00 shipping fee. It is a Tekonsha 90185 Prodigy Brake Controller v2.4 Item # 7967603938. I hope this helps.

Campnfan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What is so special about the Prodigy? as opposed to others. Maybe I will switch.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Prodigy has worked great for me. Got mine from rvwholesalers.com come, seemed to be the best price around. I would also recommend getting a pigtail for your TV. Makes it a snap to install. I think rvwholesalers sells them, or check with NAPA Auto parts (They have great prices on the pigtail.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Seems to me that when I bought mine, I had to pay extra for the plug in wiring harness and had to specify Ford, Chev or Dodge.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> What is so special about the Prodigy? as opposed to others. Maybe I will switch.
> [snapback]31651[/snapback]​


The method it uses to control the voltage it sends to the brakes makes it much smoother then most of the other cheaper controllers. It's control is based on the inertia of the TV as it stops. You can more or less set it and forget it. No resetting it for highway and then setting it for in town then forgetting to reset it when you get back on the highway. Well worth the investment and you will be happy.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Ours ran 100 at the dealer but it was a total package deal .. Prodigy is great -- senses when the truck is slowing down (inertia sensor) as you apply brake so it knows how much voltage to put out...

Follow the instructions though .. piece of cake to install (of course I watched them work -- haha) but set it how the instructions say to set it and you wil have no probelms....


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

z,

O.K. I don't know how to send you a link but I will tell you how to find it. 
Go to e-bay .com
Do a search on Prodigy brake controller. (5 items will show) 
Go to the top of the page and put a checkmark in the Search Title and Description box.
Click on search 
Now you have 15 items to look at. 
The controller is the 3rd one down. Hope this helps.

Campnfan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

got mine at rvwholesalers as well. same price. bought the pigtail for my truck which made install a snap. just plug it in. searched almost everywhere on net for a better price and didn't find it cheaper anyplace else.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I upgrading 1/2 thru last year's season to a prodigy brake controller. I haven't looked back









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My son is pulling a 24 ft enclosed car trailer with a full size pick up inside and my new 28 RSDS will almost be as heavy. Thanks for the simple explanations, we will both be getting them this week.


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

z,

Glad I could be of some help to you. Enjoy your 25RSS, we do. Sorry I can't be of any help on the mirrors though. Ours are built into the new truck. Anyway, have fun and congrats.

Campnfan


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I pull with a 2000 Suburban and use the CIPA slip on mirrors. They are alttle small but you get used to them very quickly. The secret is to ajust you standard mirrors so you can see the lane next to you and use the slip on for the distance.

I also liked that fact that they weren't a holw mess of money. I think I paid about $30 a piece for them and they take about 2 mins to put them on.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Z,

I just picked up a set of OEM Mirrors from my local dealer this morning. They were $195.00. Sure is a lot cheaper than the Schefenacher Mirrors that I was looking at.

As Gary said......Slip on's are another option. They do not cost a whole lot.

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I was able to pickup a set of used McKesh mirrors on Ebay. The only time I have used them was last week when I brought he trailer home fro.nm the dealer. THey worked great.

I had a pair of strap on mirrors with the popup, I could not stand the vibration.

The McKesh mirrors are a little pricey, but I think the worth the investment.

Keith

PS 
I have a prodigy brake controler, I installed it and it works great.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I like the fact that it holds the trailer brakes on at a stop light. If I get rearended I won't get an Outback in the back of the head.

The Prodigy also works backing up!


----------

